# zip system roof



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

Does anyone put felt paper on before shingling over a zip system roof?


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Would depend on Manufacturer of shingles.
Don't know if they are all into the Zip System yet.
But I do know that ELK allows you to shingle directly over ZS.

tech bulletin: http://www.zipsystem.com/uploads/technical-tips/GAF-Elk%20Shingles%20on%20ZIP%20System%20Roof-06242010031334.pdf


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i know it still gets i&w i would guess paper is optional

tim huler knows all about this kind of thing


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, on the i and w. My roofer was asking about Certainteed's take and I'll call tomorrow.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Metal roofs require I&W shield but not sure about shingles


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

festerized said:


> Metal roofs require I&W shield but not sure about shingles


Not picking on you David, but where's the zip tape on your building there? Why didn't you put it on when you were there?

I would felt it, just in case. That's a minimal expense. The Zip System IMO has not been time tested enough.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

framerman said:


> Not picking on you David, but where's the zip tape on your building there? Why didn't you put it on when you were there?
> 
> I would felt it, just in case. That's a minimal expense. The Zip System IMO has not been time tested enough.


I didn’t frame this house.
I was brought in to write a report so HO could sue the builder. This poor lady got robbed! I took this pic in March? 7 months latter and still looks the same. The manufacture will not warranty the product because the tape was not applied within 24 hrs of installation. Builder says the inspector wanted to see nail patterns before covering up with tape. Before they had a chance to get an inspection we got all that snow, as I remember it sat for awhile. 
I was going to make that statement, but my first cup of coffee had a second opinion:w00t:


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Here’s the kicker
The inspector wanted to see the nail/screw pattern to protect the HO from faulty installation.
It was kind of a double standard if you ask me. The builder & inspector knew snow was coming and should have coordinated properly. I would have taken lots of pics, and taped anyway.
fftopic:This is only one of her many problems. This project was a combination of bad architect, bad builder in a cross the T dot the I kind of town. 
The architect failed to keep up to date on decks so didn’t change the outside rim to micro lambs.
This house has a 10’ wraparound porch that now has to be built free standing, going to look real nice with post up against the house!
Even better the builder changed the foundation. At the rear corner was a 10’ x 10’ mud room. This mud room was designed to carry the load of the porch.
What kills me is that this builder is well known on the island for being a top notch builder. Ok let me rephrase that. He has a few nice trucks & box trucks and is seen all around the area.
I could write a book on this project, the list goes on & on


----------



## CRSofFlorida (Oct 6, 2010)

We just started using the Zip System here in Florida. I was not aware the warranty was void if the tape was not applied within 24 hours. Unfortunately in Florida, we cannot tape the seams until a sheathing inspection is preformed by the framing inspector. A 24 hour window for this inspection is unrealistic, as scheduling inspections are not always guaranteed to be performed within 24 hours. In addition, our local inspectors do not want inspection scheduled until the job is 100% percent. Trust me, I have been chewed out by inspectors for "planning ahead". Obviously 7 months is an absurd amount of time to let the house sit unprotected, but 24 hours is a little ridiculous when builders are at the mercy of local municipality inspectors.
On another note, felt is not required when installing shingles over the zip roof system, however I am not comfortable with attaching the shingles without the additional membrane. So far to date, we've had no leaks with zip system. Knock on wood. Does anyone have any suggestions when flashing walls against the zip system. Typically we would tuck the flashing under felt, however this isn't an option with the zip walls. I've contacted our local reps regarding technical questions with the zip system, but they seem to get the deer in the headlight look when questioned. A few months back at the Builders Show, a company introduced a water proofing product that was applied using a sprayer over a framed house. The sheathing joints were taped and product had a certain amount of elasticity that allowed for expansion/contraction. It was interesting as it seemed to seal the house better then the zip system.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

CRSofFlorida said:


> Obviously 7 months is an absurd amount of time to let the house sit unprotected, but 24 hours is a little ridiculous when builders are at the mercy of local municipality inspectors.


THat sounds uncannily like you are suggesting that a manufacturer should adjust his warranty to meet the whims of your local prima donna inspector. :no:

The warranty is what it is, the inspector is who he is. It's up to the builder to reconcile the two, whatever it takes. That's an integral part of what he's being paid for.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

how would zipwall know when the tape was installed?:blink:


----------



## eisert (Jan 31, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> how would zipwall know when the tape was installed?:blink:


 
Swelling of seems and/or delamination due to water infiltration? Just a guess, I have never used the system before.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

festerized said:


> Metal roofs require I&W shield but not sure about shingles


Interesting comment. Why? Water can't get through metal. Metal is fine over skip sheathing, plywood, etc, without underlay. I'll use felt to keep the wood dry during the install, but that's it. Same as slate.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

I myself have never installed a metal roof but I have contracted a few.
The roofing contractor always installed I&W on the entire roof, to be honest I don’t know why, but its one hell of a back up.
I have a small Sanford & son shed in my yard I built temporally (6 years ago) until I could build my garage that I’ll never get to. For 6 years now it has one layer of I&W, not one leak!


----------

